# Cog Railway Question



## Iwant2gonow (Jun 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are any discounts available for the Mount Washington Cog Railway in July? $62 each for a family of 4 is pretty steep  
thx


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 19, 2011)

As I recall there was a discount rate for under 3 and over 60.  Oh - be ready to get dusted with coal & it may be COLD on top even if it's a warm day "down below".  It's a nice tour, we really enjoyed it.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 19, 2011)

If you do it ask an attendant what the least sooty car is.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks tonyg...that is a great idea. Did not realize that the soot is that bad.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jun 20, 2011)

*The cog railway has introduced 3 biodiesel locomotives since 2009 to diminish emissions and reduce soot.


SBtS*


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 20, 2011)

IMHO, the drive up is cheaper.


----------



## Numismatist (Jun 20, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> IMHO, the drive up is cheaper.



...and just as scary!!!


----------



## tonyg (Jun 20, 2011)

But not as scarey as the ride down !


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies.  So I guess if I buy an Entertainment Book for the Mount Washington area there would not be any discounts for the Cog?


----------



## Jolson (Jun 21, 2011)

The only real discount is if you end up buying the 2011 Attractions Value Pass to the White Mountains http://www.visitwhitemountains.com/things-to-do/attractions/attraction-pass.aspx.  Now I know this costs $ 299 for the pass so it doesn't sound like it is cheaper but if you plan to do a lot of the things on this attraction pass, it works out to be a pretty good deal overall.  You get two adult tickets to 16 attractions so if you said you wanted to do Attitash, Clark's, Lost River, Cog, Polar Caves, Whales Tale, Story Land and you didn't buy the value pass it would cost $ 432 for two adult tickets to said attractions above.  Using the value pass, it's $ 299 for all 16 so the more you use the tickets, the more you save so to speak.

I've bought this value pass in the past when I planned on doing a lot of things and it definitely saved us money.  I believe the pass is good for all of 2011 and is transferable.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 23, 2011)

Jolson said:


> The only real discount is if you end up buying the 2011 Attractions Value Pass to the White Mountains http://www.visitwhitemountains.com/things-to-do/attractions/attraction-pass.aspx.  Now I know this costs $ 299 for the pass so it doesn't sound like it is cheaper but if you plan to do a lot of the things on this attraction pass, it works out to be a pretty good deal overall.  You get two adult tickets to 16 attractions so if you said you wanted to do Attitash, Clark's, Lost River, Cog, Polar Caves, Whales Tale, Story Land and you didn't buy the value pass it would cost $ 432 for two adult tickets to said attractions above.  Using the value pass, it's $ 299 for all 16 so the more you use the tickets, the more you save so to speak.
> 
> I've bought this value pass in the past when I planned on doing a lot of things and it definitely saved us money.  I believe the pass is good for all of 2011 and is transferable.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Also, if you have AAA this is only $250!


----------



## nerodog (Jun 26, 2011)

*cog train*

try the web site for discounts and sometimes the free books around the area have discount coupons for a few bucks off.. ( or used to !)


----------

